# Southern Cruise to Isle of Man - Itinerary Post 1



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

* OK - The Itinerary for the Cruise

9:45 - 10:00 BillP, TTotal, Roadrunner (ClanTT), and me - TGI Fridays, Fareham

10:45 - 11:00 Buttons, malarner - Newbury Services

11:30 - 11:45 KevtoTTy, Phodge - Cherwell Services

Approx 1pm - conlechi, G12MO X, TThriller - Pub Details below for Lunch

Dave (TThriller) is taking over from there to Liverpool....

My Mobile - Zero Seven Nine Seven Zero 789096

============================================== *

As per the people booked thread, a cruise to Liverpool starting from Southampton is proposed.

*Details will be confirmed nearer the date*, but loosely for the moment the idea and route would be:

10:00am Southampton
10:45am Newbury Services
A34 to Oxford
11:15am Oxford Pick Up M40 Cherwell Services
12:00 Warwick M40 Services
M42
Then back road up to Buxton (with Lunch Stop)

Buxton across to Liverpool for the ferry. We will aim to get to Albert Dock (probably about 5pm?) 
which is very near the ferry (post code L3 4AD ) where we can park up, and refresh whilst waiting for the ferry which is 7pm.

Please sign up below if interested and suggested pick up point.

Thanks Richard

*Southampton:*
mighTy Tee
TTotal
BillP
[email protected]

*Newbury Services (M4/A34):*
Buttons

*Oxford (M40 Cherwell Services): *
phodge
KevtoTTy

*Warwick M40 Services:*
LoTTie

***VENUE CHANGE** Foresters at Yoxall Multimap  NOT Tamworth Services * 
_The idea of deleting Tamworth is to meet up for lunch which gives a wide time band for us to regroup and allow for any traffic delays _

Its on the A515 just north of Yoxall, ETA approx 1300 where we will stop for lunch until approx 1430.

Foresters at Yoxall
62 Wood Lane
Yoxall
DE13 8PH

conlechi
G12MO X?
TThriller?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Richard ,
Could meet up on the A34 at the Services where it meets J13 of the M4 , i think

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Hi Richard ,
> Could meet up on the A34 at the Services where it meets J13 of the M4 , i think
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

Sounds like a plan, at the mo I would say time about 10:45?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Richard ,
> ...


 Yep , sounds good to me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me. Stick me down for Cherwell. Oh, you already have!!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Count me and Bev in at Cherwell please Richard.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NOW its getting more exciting !

Thanks for adding me Richard


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Cherwell should be good for me + 1


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

What time do you estimate you will be at M42/A42 and Buxton Richard?

Which "back road" route do you think you will use to get between the two? I would try and intercept you en-route!

The MutliMap route:

http://www.multimap.com/map/aproute.cgi ... _pan&lang=

would take you on a nice run north out Tamworth, across the A38 at Alrewas, to join the A515 at Kings Bromley. The A515 run up to Ashbourne and then on to Buxton is Gill's favourite run when we are on the two wheels. So you get the picture of what kind of road it is!  

Dave


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dave, had my TT on 2 wheels before mate so no worries


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TThriller said:


> What time do you estimate you will be at M42/A42 and Buxton Richard?
> 
> Which "back road" route do you think you will use to get between the two? I would try and intercept you en-route!
> 
> ...


Dave

I was looking to use the same "general" route from Tamworth to Buxton. If we were to leave Southampton at 10am then I would say Tamworth is probably about 1pm?

I would then be looking for a pub for lunch somewhere between there an Buxton. Problem is I dont know the area north of Birmingham very well, so any suggestions welcome for a suitable eating venue.

Nearer the date we liaise and swap mobile numbers, and with your more local knowledge I would be happy for you to arrange the route from (say) Tamworth.

Cheers
Richard


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Thinking logically, Cherwell is 30 miles south from me which seems a bit daft when I'm then going back up north! I only realised last night. :roll: 

I reckon I'd be better hooking up further north - Dave, somewhere near you? Or at the Buxton stop or en route? We had a tyresmoke meet at a place in the Peaks on the route towards Manchester, it was an excellent pub with a HUGE car park that was safe for the cars. I could hunt the details out if that helps. 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> Thinking logically, Cherwell is 30 miles south from me which seems a bit daft when I'm then going back up north! I only realised last night. :roll:
> 
> I reckon I'd be better hooking up further north - Dave, somewhere near you? Or at the Buxton stop or en route? We had a tyresmoke meet at a place in the Peaks on the route towards Manchester, it was an excellent pub with a HUGE car park that was safe for the cars. I could hunt the details out if that helps. 8)


I must admit I thought that, but know how much you love your QS.

How about either Warwick M40 Services or Tamworth M42 Services?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

As today has presented us with superb biking conditions, I thought I would take The Beast (XJR) for a little canter along the A515 and recce the route 

Assuming you do arrive about 1pm at the M42/A5 services, then you would get to the A515 round 1:45, which is about as late as one would want to leave it for lunch. So working on the principle that lunch would be better sooner rather than later on up by Buxton, I've found a rather smart "bar and resturant" to stop for lunch.

Its on the A515 just north of Yoxall.

Foresters at Yoxall
62 Wood Lane
Yoxall
DE13 8PH

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....con=true&zm=0&scale=25000&down.x=290&down.y=7

We of course had to sample the food whist surveying the scene, very nice too. They would be quite happy to put a section aside for us. An area that's got some nice comfy leather sofas. And the car park is certainly large enough for us.

We would attempt intercept you as you crossed the A38, but if we did miss you there, we would couldnt miss you at the Foresters. The most logical place to Emma to join the cruise would be at the M42/A5 services. This would be an easy enough place for Fraser and Cathryn to at if they fancy the cruise to Buxton.

Dave


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Dave, that looks like a good idea. Thinking out aloud, would we better scrapping the Tamworth Services pick up and meeting up at the pub nominally 1pm?

That way we could come of the M42 at J9 (the Belfrey exit), cut back to Minworth to pick up the A38 dual carriageway past Lichfield then the A513 across to the A515 and the Pub.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Thanks Dave, that looks like a good idea. Thinking out aloud, would we better scrapping the Tamworth Services pick up and meeting up at the pub nominally 1pm?
> 
> That way we could come of the M42 at J9 (the Belfrey exit), cut back to Minworth to pick up the A38 dual carriageway past Lichfield then the A513 across to the A515 and the Pub.


Doesnt affect me, so more down to any of the others. Just calling in at Tamworth as just a pick up point won't have much affect on your journey time.

So I'll leave that with the rest of you.

I shall work the Friday morning then whizz up to Lichfield to pick up Gill and then on to the pub.

Dave


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have deleted Tamworth Services and added the lunch stop as per Dave above. Reason being that if we get a good run we can sit in pub having a leisurely drink, or if delayed, others can enjoy their leisurely drink.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't forget me after all the bullying (persuasion) last sunday
Cheers
Billp


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

So, any chance of meeting at Warwick services on the M40 or should we aim to meet at the pub?  If the services, what sort of time - I'll be sitting there ready to go!!! :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bill - How could we forget you?

LoTTie - Warwick Services added at 12:00 midday.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Miz BuTTons is coming too ! What time for Newbury Richard ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BuTTons said:


> Miz BuTTons is coming too ! What time for Newbury Richard ?


Excellent News - Provisionally about 10:45 for Newbury


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks ! Hopefully I'm not too late with the booking ! Are you planning a cruise back home on the Sunday night ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BuTTons said:


> ..... Are you planning a cruise back home on the Sunday night ?


I guess we will stick together coming back. Play that one by ear at the time.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BuTTons said:


> Miz BuTTons is coming too ! What time for Newbury Richard ?


Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :lol:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Why thank you Kevin ! Will be great to see your lovely angel eyes again :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Get that Sig Pic changed proto Richard! Use this temporary one!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> BuTTons said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Are you planning a cruise back home on the Sunday night ?
> ...


I think we're going to stay over in Liverpool on Sunday night and travel back on Monday.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone know what time we get back to England on Sunday ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Anyone know what time we get back to England on Sunday ?


I think it was about 6 or 7 pm so should be back home between 11 and 12.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Was thinking of staying over in Liverpool Sunday night but we'll probably drive back on Sunday night [smiley=sleeping.gif] and throw the alarm clock out the window on Monday morning


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Being a Southerner ((with sort) of Brummie origin  - without the accent  ) I know the route to the lunchtime pub. But beyond here is pretty much unknown to me.

If anyone has local knowledge of the roads up through Buxton on onwards to Liverpool (Albert Dock) and wants to take over the route planning from the lunch break, please let me know.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Being a Southerner ((with sort) of Brummie origin  - without the accent  ) I know the route to the lunchtime pub. But beyond here is pretty much unknown to me.
> 
> If anyone has local knowledge of the roads up through Buxton on onwards to Liverpool (Albert Dock) and wants to take over the route planning from the lunch break, please let me know.


No worries Richard, if everyone can get themselves to the "Forresters At Yoxall" bar and restaurant on the A515, we will do the rest.

You can find the Forresters At Yoxall using: 
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =8&out.y=9

Full address is:

Forresters At Yoxall
62 Wood Lane
Yoxall
Near Burton on Trent
DE13 8PH

Richard, what time do you think you will arrive there, about 12.30 - 1.00pm?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

That would be great Dave, I would expect to be at the Pub by about 1.00. Nearer the time we should swap mobile numbers so we can advise if there are any unforeseen delays.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Itinerary for cruise now on post 1.

*Can people at different venues pm me your mobile so if we get any delays we can let you know.

My Mobile - Zero Seven Nine Seven Zero 789096 *

Also if you have PMRs please bring them along.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one Dick


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

PM sent....


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

PM sent

Gosh, I make that 11 cars at The Forresters at Yoxall for lunch - wicked 

See you all there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dave


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TThriller said:


> PM sent
> 
> Gosh, I make that 11 cars at The Forresters at Yoxall for lunch - wicked
> 
> ...


I now make that 12! [smiley=drummer.gif]

Dave - can you plan a fuel, V-Power stop near Liverpool?

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys & Gals,

I will be meeting you all at Liverpool as we will be arriving around lunchtime for some freetime at the Albert Dock.

Are you all sure that you have allowed enough time from lunch to Liverpool?

The check-in for the ferry closes at 1815hrs. I think your itinerary looks a bit tight. The roads through Manchester will be busy and you may not leave the lunch stop until after 1430hrs?

Their is nothing worse than being late for a ferry - ask Dani & Barry.

Just my opinion.

Steve


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Richard,

I think we are going to head direct to Liverpool. John is working right up to the leaving time and then in America the Monday after so we are better off just heading straight there I think. We don't want to hold up the cruise or be late!  Can you take the Warwick stop off the cruise and we'll see you all up there!

Steve - if you're going to be around Albert Dock then we could maybe meet up when we get there? We'll need food! :lol:

Cheers

Emma


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Steve

I have PM'd Dave TThriller about this. As you know this is out of my territory so I will rely on yours and Dave's judgement.

Emma

Will see you in Liverpool


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I guess we could all get out of bed a little earlier!

Why not take off an hour (or even an hour an a half) off the meeting times :?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been looking at the results of my Nuvi sat nav, which has proven to be a lot more realistic on journey times than the likes of MultiMap.

1) Foresters to Liverpool - 94 miles, 1hr 45mins

2) Foresters (DE13 8PH) to Liverpool (CH44 or L3 7 ??) via Buxton (SK17 9) , Macclesfield and Nutsford - 114 miles, 2hrs 30 mins
.....(Foresters to Buxton - 49 miles, 1 hr 10 mins plus Buxton to Liverpool - 65 miles, 1hr 20 miins)

If we tighten things up and leave the Foresters at Yoxall at 14:00hrs, travel up the A515 and go straight thro Buxton and out in the A537 (Cat and Fiddle route) to Macclesfield and thro to joining the M6 at Nutsford, we should be at the docks by 17:00 hrs allowing 30mins for delays. So that would still give us another hour and 15 mins margin.

There are several escape routes across to the M6 if we hear of problems ahead en-route. No need to go anywhere near Manchester!

How does everyone else feel?

Does anyone know the post code or NGR for the precise location of the Seacat port?

Dave


----------



## viperbl (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Guys ...

Address for liverpool is, Princes Parade, Liverpool, L3 1DL

Is it this weekend you guys are over ??? I live out here and drive an Nogaro B5 S4/RS4 saloon. Mind and wave if you see me


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

viperbl said:


> Hi Guys ...
> 
> Address for liverpool is, Princes Parade, Liverpool, L3 1DL
> 
> Is it this weekend you guys are over ??? I live out here and drive an Nogaro B5 S4/RS4 saloon. Mind and wave if you see me


Thanks for that, and it sure is this coming weekend!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And we cant wait !

Thanks Steve for the very detailed itinery !

:wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

We've booked 10 to 12 cars in at the Foresters at Yoxhall for 12:30 onwards. Ask to the TT Owners Club in The Oak Room.

Yogibear has made a valid suggestion for avoiding crossing the ship canal and getting held up getting into Liverpool City Center. He has suggested that we should consider going West from Nutsford and head for the A54, A41 and the M53 taking us through the Mersey Tunnel popping out right near the docks!

We can talk about this at The Foresters and take it from there.

Look forward to seeing you all there and the cruise up to Liverpool.

Dave


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Dave.

Having never been through the Mersey Tunnel this would get my vote. Also keeps us off motorways where we could get well and truly snagged.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Not long now........ are we sticking with the current times or going a little earlier :?

Kev (& Bev) :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Would prefer to stick to the current times if we can....need to take the cats to the cattery in the morning.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

All times remain the same - Dave and I had a long chat and feel there is 4 hours to get from the pub to Liverpool (leaving the pub at 2pm), and several alternative routes available to us.

See you all Friday


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> All times remain the same - Dave and I had a long chat and feel there is 4 hours to get from the pub to Liverpool (leaving the pub at 2pm), and several alternative routes available to us.
> 
> See you all Friday


And don't forget your PMR's :roll:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

> Would prefer to stick to the current times if we can....need to take the cats to the cattery in the morning.


Same problem as Penny - cattery only opens at 9 so thanks for keeping the time the same guys (=^..^= just does not travel well in the TT [smiley=sick2.gif]!)

See you at Newbury tomorrow morning !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have a spare PMR ( hand held radio to transmit and recieve with others on the cruise - easier and heaper than mobiles (free!) and we can all keep in touch AS LONG AS WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME CHANNEL !!!)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> I have a spare PMR ( hand held radio to transmit and recieve with others on the cruise - easier and heaper than mobiles (free!) and we can all keep in touch AS LONG AS WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME CHANNEL !!!)


Can you give the necessary training to Bev??? :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry for not joining in the thread but just come back of hols but im hear now :roll: 
We will be heading up the A41 on friday around 4pm from the midlands.
I will ring TTriller while on route to see where you are to see if our paths will cross?
If not will see you all at the docks
fraser


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just to reconfirm - times remain the same as on post 1.

We should be at the pub before 1pm and if we leave there promptly at 2pm then we should be in Liverpool with plenty of time to spare.

If anyone is running late then please let me know on my mobile. Weather is not looking too brilliant so we will need to try and adhere as closely as possible to the timetable.

See you all tomorrow

Richard

PS Our =^..^= stays "home alone...."


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Our =^..^= stays "home alone...."


You evil sod!!!

Is there a theme here........9 and of 10 TT owners have cats! :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry Guys and Girls, 

Car is all clean and tucked up in the garage.

Since it is now chucking it down I refuse to take it out in the rain so unable to come.................................NOT![smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Our =^..^= stays "home alone...."
> ...


Wrong - all TT owners have cats

Check YOUR exhaust Kevin :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I was referring to the furry variety (or pussy!  )


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Our =^..^= stays "home alone...."
> ...


She is an indoor cat and gets visited by father in law twice a day. She used to go to "puddy cat prison" (cattery) but we have had reservations over the quality of the local prison so prefer when possible to leave her at home with either father in law or our neighbour caring for her.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Crikey you guys and your cats, you really treat them as royalty !


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Meeting up with Sam (G12MO X ) at Strencham services on the M5 will see you guys at the pub for lunch

See you all tomorrow


----------

